

Windows 8.1:Why the New Name is Important & could change how Windows ships - tomorgan
http://thoughtstuff.co.uk/2013/04/windows-8-1-why-the-new-naming-convention-is-important/

======
janson0
Well, Windows 8 is a great start, but surely they realize that they are going
to have to behave more like an iterating start-up to keep up the pace with
other OSs.

Their dominance is waning if not in number, in thought share. They woke up to
this fact with IE, so I figure they can figure it out for their Windows group
too. Here's hoping, because I like Windows 8!

